# Not Surgery Again :-(



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm really worried that Bella might have to have LP surgery again on her other leg. She had her left leg done last year and she has done very well but I don't relish going through it again. She injured her right leg about a month ago and she's still limping occasionally which I did expect but today I have noticed she seems to have the rolling bowed gait again. I am trying everything to keep her joints healthy, exercise, supplements, swimming etc but I really feel I'm fighting a losing battle. I think she's a little overweight despite all the exercise she has so I'm going to tackle that issue next to take the strain off her joints and try to put surgery off as long as I can, my poor little girl.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> I'm really worried that Bella might have to have LP surgery again on her other leg. She had her left leg done last year and she has done very well but I don't relish going through it again. She injured her right leg about a month ago and she's still limping occasionally which I did expect but today I have noticed she seems to have the rolling bowed gait again. I am trying everything to keep her joints healthy, exercise, supplements, swimming etc but I really feel I'm fighting a losing battle. I think she's a little overweight despite all the exercise she has so I'm going to tackle that issue next to take the strain off her joints and try to put surgery off as long as I can, my poor little girl.


I am sorry that it looks like Bella may need another surgery. I think getting her to lose any excess weight would help if you can. 
Good luck on the weight loss and with putting off the surgery as long as possible!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Just keep at the exercise and make sure to cut a little food back or switch to a lower calorie/fat food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Bella and poor you. I'm so sorry. 
How much does she eat? What is her current food? Losing weight will help, as you know. Keep the exercise to things she can do like swimming and walking. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Poor Bella and poor you. I'm so sorry.
> How much does she eat? What is her current food? Losing weight will help, as you know. Keep the exercise to things she can do like swimming and walking.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks Ashley, she eats Eden which is a 5* kibble, I weigh it out for her based on her weight so I'm going to reduce that a little. The trouble is I think she sneaks a little bit of Alfie's share too so not sure how to address that. I put the kibble down in two separate bowls but they don't tend to eat it straightaway just graze throughout the day.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Poor poochie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to say, if she is having symptoms now, the odds of your not having to have surgery on Bella, is slim to none. Once she starts limping the joint has already been injured. Your doing all the right things for her. Swimming is great for muscle toning. Good luck.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I feel bad for you and her.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh so sorry to hear this Lisa, just what you need!  

Have you tried Ester C at all? x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor baby girl. :/ I hope her lil leg gets better without the surgery. They are just so tiny, sweet, innocent. It's so hard to have to go through any kind of surgery for them. Tough on them and Mom. I will be praying for your Angel to heal. xxx


----------

